# What is this fish?



## nwood (May 3, 2012)

Does anyone know what the name of this fish is? I caught it out of PC in about 150' of water.


----------



## blueace33 (Feb 8, 2011)

Pretty sure its a big eye.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Ditto above


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

big eye snapper?/ i caught one last year, about 100 to 150 feet water


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

A yummy one if caught big enough. I see them on natural bottom and if I see a big enough one, on the stringer he goes. They are good to eat.


----------



## capt mike (Oct 3, 2007)

*Big Eye*

Definitely a Big Eye Snapper. They don't get big but look at his eyes deep water fish designed to be in a dark environment!


----------



## jplvr (Mar 7, 2011)

Are Toro and Big Eye snapper the same thing? A buddy of mine who posts here caught something similar in Islamorada recently. I called it a Big Eye. The deckhands called it a Toro.

This is the image which came up under a Toro search:










I realize there are several common names for a particular species of fish.


----------

